# Power steering to manual steering



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

This may be opposite of what most folks do but I have been tossing around the idea of converting my LeMans from power steering to manual steering. The engine is out of the car right now and will be until the spring so I have time for some other projects. What would I need to replace, besides the steering box of course, to convert my car to manual steering? Any preferred sources for manual steering boxes? 

As a little back story. The one thing about the late 60's through early 80's GM cars that I have always hated it the super light power steering. They seemed to straighten is out for the 80's F-body cars, but the older systems are just way too boosted. I have owned cars with manual steering before and like the better feedback through the wheel.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Jared said:


> This may be opposite of what most folks do but I have been tossing around the idea of converting my LeMans from power steering to manual steering. The engine is out of the car right now and will be until the spring so I have time for some other projects. What would I need to replace, besides the steering box of course, to convert my car to manual steering? Any preferred sources for manual steering boxes?
> 
> As a little back story. The one thing about the late 60's through early 80's GM cars that I have always hated it the super light power steering. They seemed to straighten is out for the 80's F-body cars, but the older systems are just way too boosted. I have owned cars with manual steering before and like the better feedback through the wheel.


Why not keep the PS and simply reduce the pump pressure to get a better road feel?

Here is a kit to do this -









Borgeson Universal 899001 Borgeson Universal Power Steering Pump Pressure-Reducing Kits | Summit Racing


Free Shipping - Borgeson Universal Power Steering Pump Pressure-Reducing Kits with qualifying orders of $99. Shop Power Steering Pump Pressure Regulator Kits at Summit Racing.




www.summitracing.com





Here are assorted flow valves - you read the PDF's









KRC Power Steering 253012000 Pump Flow Control Valve, 2.92 GPM, ID:E


All KRC power steering pumps provide the racer the ability to fine tune the feel and assist in the power steering system. Interchanging the -6 outlet fitting can alter the steering input the drive has. The more flow your steering system receives the easier it will be to turn the wheels, but will...




www.speedwaymotors.com





You can also get an adjustable valve to tailor the steering box to your liking.









Heidts PS-101 Adjustable Power Steering Flow Valve


If you have power steering on your car and it has too much assist or a 'twitchy' feel to it you may have too much pressure to the rack or box. This nifty valve allows you to adjust the pressure and get the road feel you want. It has a 1/4" npt inlet and outlet for the pressure line, and a 3/8"...




www.speedwaymotors.com





If you think GM has no feel, try a Mopar unit. The steering on my '73 Fury is so over "powered" that there is no road feel to it and I am sure an infant could turn the wheel with its pinky. I will at some point purchase a rebuilt unit that has the internal mods to reduce the pump pressure so it'll have road feel.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Or you can send the power steering gear in to one of the rebuilders and have a bigger torsion or T Bar installed. This is what actually gives 'road feel'. I sent my El Camino steering gear to LEE Steering. They installed the 30# bar. Best of both worlds, plenty of effort for parking, and the feel of a manual box while on the road. 






Gearbox Ratio Feel Explained - Lee Power Steering


The ratio of your power steering gearbox will determine the reaction speed to your steering input. The steering valve is what gives you the feel of the road.




leepowersteering.com


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks guys. I knew this was a question worth asking. The steering is the one thing about my car that I never liked. While I don't expect it to ever feel like my wife's Mini S, some road feel would be a huge improvement. Looks like I have some reading to do to figure out what the best option is for me.


----------



## David Shuff (Mar 31, 2018)

2 weeks ago I did the Jeep Grand Cherokee PS box swap. Added a 15" steering wheel with 2" less dish. This made a significant improvement in handling and road feel. I strongly recommend. 65 gto


----------

